# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Pro Evolution Soccer 2008

## NBAlbania

System Requirements: Intel Pentium 2.0 GHz, 512MB RAM, 128mb Graphics Card 

Game information 
================= 

PES 2008 will feature a brand new intelligence system, called Teamvision, 
that adapts and reacts to players own gameplay styles to ensure that the 
computer controlled opponents are always challenging and forcing the player 
to think and change their style of play to avoid being out-thought by the 
game. It will learn counter attacks that target your weaknesses and look to 
exploit any repetitive tactics players use 

Defenders react better to danger, closing down the ball and charging at 
shots and the goalkeepers will hold shots that are closer to them as well 
Teammates will make more intelligent runs into space and the close control 
has been sharpened to ensure quick and fluid passing and speedy attacks can 
be built. The next gen versions will also feature extensive edit modes so 
players can completely customise their PES 2008 experience 

Installation Information 
========================= 

Just extract the archives and burn/mount with your favorite software 
Install, use serial: NA9C-97AN-HSLC-46R5-JYM9 
Copy our cracked content from DVD to game dir then play

SHKARKO:


```
http://rs211.rapidshare.com/files/64349736/pro_es_08.part01.rar 
http://rs252.rapidshare.com/files/64349737/pro_es_08.part02.rar 
http://rs236.rapidshare.com/files/64349734/pro_es_08.part03.rar 
http://rs237.rapidshare.com/files/64349683/pro_es_08.part04.rar 
http://rs223.rapidshare.com/files/64349621/pro_es_08.part05.rar 
http://rs202.rapidshare.com/files/64349763/pro_es_08.part06.rar 
http://rs158.rapidshare.com/files/64349689/pro_es_08.part07.rar 
http://rs228.rapidshare.com/files/64349652/pro_es_08.part08.rar 
http://rs169.rapidshare.com/files/64349712/pro_es_08.part09.rar 
http://rs162.rapidshare.com/files/64349768/pro_es_08.part10.rar 
http://rs154.rapidshare.com/files/64350450/pro_es_08.part11.rar 
http://rs233.rapidshare.com/files/64350161/pro_es_08.part12.rar 
http://rs162.rapidshare.com/files/64350295/pro_es_08.part13.rar 
http://rs249.rapidshare.com/files/64350176/pro_es_08.part14.rar 
http://rs255.rapidshare.com/files/64350218/pro_es_08.part15.rar 
http://rs179.rapidshare.com/files/64350249/pro_es_08.part16.rar 
http://rs238.rapidshare.com/files/64350144/pro_es_08.part17.rar 
http://rs221.rapidshare.com/files/64350284/pro_es_08.part18.rar 
http://rs213.rapidshare.com/files/64350283/pro_es_08.part19.rar 
http://rs227.rapidshare.com/files/64350327/pro_es_08.part20.rar 
http://rs168.rapidshare.com/files/64350672/pro_es_08.part21.rar 
http://rs227.rapidshare.com/files/64350616/pro_es_08.part22.rar 
http://rs248.rapidshare.com/files/64350739/pro_es_08.part23.rar 
http://rs245.rapidshare.com/files/64350683/pro_es_08.part24.rar 
http://rs227.rapidshare.com/files/64350710/pro_es_08.part25.rar 
http://rs228.rapidshare.com/files/64350699/pro_es_08.part26.rar 
http://rs171.rapidshare.com/files/64350697/pro_es_08.part27.rar 
http://rs165.rapidshare.com/files/64350725/pro_es_08.part28.rar 
http://rs182.rapidshare.com/files/64350721/pro_es_08.part29.rar 
http://rs157.rapidshare.com/files/64350753/pro_es_08.part30.rar 
http://rs227.rapidshare.com/files/64351374/pro_es_08.part31.rar 
http://rs242.rapidshare.com/files/64351408/pro_es_08.part32.rar 
http://rs229.rapidshare.com/files/64351389/pro_es_08.part33.rar 
http://rs238.rapidshare.com/files/64351392/pro_es_08.part34.rar 
http://rs176.rapidshare.com/files/64351437/pro_es_08.part35.rar 
http://rs243.rapidshare.com/files/64351382/pro_es_08.part36.rar 
http://rs240.rapidshare.com/files/64351411/pro_es_08.part37.rar 
http://rs212.rapidshare.com/files/64351434/pro_es_08.part38.rar 
http://rs252.rapidshare.com/files/64351421/pro_es_08.part39.rar 
http://rs172.rapidshare.com/files/64351451/pro_es_08.part40.rar 
http://rs167.rapidshare.com/files/64352058/pro_es_08.part41.rar 
http://rs253.rapidshare.com/files/64351936/pro_es_08.part42.rar 
http://rs160.rapidshare.com/files/64351992/pro_es_08.part43.rar 
http://rs204.rapidshare.com/files/64351934/pro_es_08.part44.rar 
http://rs178.rapidshare.com/files/64352014/pro_es_08.part45.rar 
http://rs201.rapidshare.com/files/64351967/pro_es_08.part46.rar 
http://rs235.rapidshare.com/files/64351914/pro_es_08.part47.rar 
http://rs253.rapidshare.com/files/64351916/pro_es_08.part49.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/64351944/pro_es_08.part50.rar 
http://rs227.rapidshare.com/files/64351906/pro_es_08.part51.rar
```

----------

